# How to stencil chocolate?



## altonbfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm looking to stencil thin pieces of chocolate with our initials as a garnish for a dessert. I've seen this done before in fancy pastry restaurants. Anyone done this before? Tips? What did you use as a stencil & ink? Does the image brush off easily?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

AltonBfan,
It is best to use sheey acytate for your stencil. A thicker gauge is better. We color or decorate with colored cocoa butter.
I'm assuming your talking about stencil. There is also transfer. You would then stencil your initials onto a larger piece of acytate with the cocoa butter. Let set. Then a thin layer of tempered chocolate on that.Set. Peel the acytate sheet away from the choco. and your design will lift and be transfered to the chocolate. Cut to desired shape.
pan


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You can use silkscreen I think. Not sure though. If you had a Wagner Power Painter with an adjustable nozzle you could spray the stencil on. Just an idea,not a chocolate expert.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

try paris gourmet
1800 pastry 1
you can get them professionally created just for you!
best,
mb


----------

